# Self-Conscious



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Hey Tnoisaw, Propellerhead, and those of you around last Summer trying to adjust to carrying a concealed handgun:

Remember those discussions about what holster to use? Where to carry? How obvious is it to others? What to do when you to into a public toilet?

When's the last time you thought about the fact that you were wearing a CW?

I'm realizing it has become comfortable. No more imagined neon arrows pointing at my hip.

One thing that happened to help was my wife's words of wisdom to me:

I asked her one day for about the jillionth time if I she could see the bulge on my hip. She looked at me, then gave me "a look".

I thought, "uh-oh."

She said, "You know, I love you and don't really know how to tell you this, but, you have bulges anyway. One more just isn't noticible."



I haven't thought about it since.

WM


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Granted, I have been carrying concealed for 10 years now. The law here in Tx actually went into affect in 1996 (when they actually started to give out the permits), and that's when I moved here. I got a permit that year, and have jad one ever since.

I used to be really worried about bulging. Always checked the mirror in the clothes sections of stores as I passed thru. Used to carry with shoulder holsters in colder weather, so I always checked to see if anything was showing. Over time, ya learn what works and what doesn't.

Now, I don't worry about it. I have 2 or 3 ways that I always carry now, and I'm fine with it. With all the cell phones and leatherman and other crap that people carry around their waist - I figure if there is a slight bulge that occassionally shows (depending on how your shirt moves) - so what. As long as ya don't bend over and then ya can actually see the gun outline, you are ok.

And, my new preferred form of pocket carry works even better for this issue now. I typically wear pants even in the summer, unless I'm actually out doing yard work (then I will wear shorts). So, I can still pocket carry w/ my cargo pants even in the summer.



Now, as for Wandering Man - if he keeps bugging his wife, he won't make it to summer


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Now, as for Wandering Man - if he keeps bugging his wife, he won't make it to summer


She _does_ have that new Bersa.

WM


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Wandering Man said:


> *She said, "You know, I love you and don't really know how to tell you this, but, you have bulges anyway. One more just isn't noticible."*
> 
> WM


ROTFLMFAO :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :nutkick:


----------



## Spenser (Nov 6, 2006)

I'd agree: pocket carry seems the best for everyday usage. I'll carry the bigger pieces if I'm out in the field or feel like I might need it for some reason (IE checking an alarm at the business in the middle of the night.) in a belt holster of some sort. 

But normally it's the pocket gun, and I don't worry about it printing any more. It's taken a long time to figure out what works and what doesn't as far as concealed carry, and what my realistic needs actually are.


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

My fear is not the bulge. It's lawyers. I've seen it happen before. Scary! I hope you never meet the perpetrator(s) attorney.


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

The only time Im still self conscious about carrying, is when Im wearing a light shirt. Otherwise Im fine with it.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Spenser said:


> I'd agree: pocket carry seems the best for everyday usage. *I'll carry the bigger pieces if I'm out in the field or feel like I might need it for some reason* (IE checking an alarm at the business in the middle of the night.) in a belt holster of some sort.


How do you determine when you'll need it?


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

My wife is often surprised when she feels my gun. (Okay, get your mind out of the gutter. I'm talking about my big gun not the mouse gun I was born with.) She does not often realize that I have it because it's concealed well enough. Once in a while she will notice but she is looking for it. Others who are not aware that I carry what not notice because of what SW said with the cell phones etc.

I'm very comfortable with it now and don't really think twice about it. When in a public restroom I try to get the end stall so I can place the gun on the floor next to the toilet. If I'm stuck in the middle stall I've learned how to do my business without dropping it on the floor as I have once. Luckily no one was in the bathroom at the time.


----------

